# 1974 Suzuki BMX



## 4scuda (Nov 7, 2022)

I am a balloon tire guy but remember the Yamaha bicycle when I was a kid. I didn’t know Suzuki made one until I got one. Haven’t been able to find an example of a sold one. Did find BmX museum say it was rare and a 1974.  Anybody know of a sold example? My picture won’t load for some reason.


----------



## 4scuda (Nov 13, 2022)

Finally got the bike home. Still haven’t found an example of a sold one. It does have a badge I believe it says Oxford. The Suzuki number plate is zipped tied on so I thought it could be another brand but compared pictures and it is a Suzuki bike.


----------



## sworley (Nov 13, 2022)

Neat! I’ve had a stripped down Kawasaki BMX frameset like this and a super clean, original and complete ‘76 Yamaha motobike before. Seems the Suzukis are really rare. I wonder if there was a period Honda, Bultaco, Husqvarna, etc? Haha


----------



## RVD_79 (Nov 14, 2022)

Very cool!


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

4Speed Cuda, I think I found it for you. See if this looks familiar.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

4speed Cuda, I think a Japanese manufactuer private labeled them for others. Here is another just like the one right above from a 1975 trade journal.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

And, here it is again in March 76 in yet another configuration. Pretty sure it is made by the same folks as all three of use the same grips.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

It looks like your fork has a reinforcing (anti twist?) stabilizer between both tubes and none of these do. Not sure what that might mean but I see those being sold too back then.
Tom


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

A black version of the forks.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

The whole array in 1074


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 5, 2023)

This one is mine, but a guy on the bmx museum has one of these that his dad got from a Honda dealership. Can anyone confirm this was Honda's version? I believe they made single speed models also. Awesome tires on this thing...


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 5, 2023)

Wow! That is in amazing shape. Those tires look like motorcycle tires. I bet that bike is relatively heavy with the HD rims and tires and spokes.   I'll see if I can find one like it in my books too.


----------

